# Übersicht RTF in NRW 2009



## muellema (5. Januar 2009)

Hi all,

gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über alle RTF und Cross-Duathlon Veranstaltungen in 2009?

Bisher habe ich den NRW Cup gefunden aber mehr auch nicht....

Bin für Infos dankbar

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------



## hefra (5. Januar 2009)

Guck mal bei rad-net unter Breitensport...
Cross Duathlon dürfte allerdings nicht mit dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (5. Januar 2009)

Sythen 14.11.2009 www.tus-sythen.de
Schleiden 26.04.2009 www.eifeler-crossduathlon.de

Und 20.06.2009 X-Hardt ! www.x-hardt.de 

VG Frank


----------



## Hunter74 (5. Januar 2009)

Beste RTF Seite die ich so kenne findest Du hier :

http://www.hernolds-radseiten.de/Termine/index.php

Gruß & viel Spaß beim Stöbern ...

Sven


----------

